# advise for 9mth mpoo !



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I wonder if he might need less food, now that he has more or less stopped growing, and that might be part of why he seems to be going off kibble? I also found Sophy liked almost everything when it was very fresh, and disliked everything as soon as it got the slightest bit stale - usually when there was still more than 3/4 of the bag left! That was when I started investigating raw/home cooked...


----------

